# I am Greek and want to move to the U.S.A. How?



## Vassia_Pres (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello all,

So a bit info about me: I am Greek, 23 years of age, currently a final year student in the UK and I am considering moving to the states after graduation, which is in a few months from now. I don't really have a specific state preference as I could live easily in any of them! However, if I had to choose I think New York and California are the top finalists. Now, because of my field of study and the field of work I am seeking is within the film and tv industries I thought Los Angeles is probably the place. (What do you think?) 

So here are my concerns that someone more knowledgeable could perhaps advise me upon: 

1. Do I need a visa that allows me to stay and work in the country legally? If so, do you happen to know what is the process? (the government website is very complex!) Any fees I need to pay? How do I get there?

2. I don't have any family or friends there so how could I get a place to stay after a looong flight? What do people do in these situations when they just decide to move to another country starting from scratch?! (my guess: you stay in a hotel at first until you find a place of your own?)

3. And what about work? I don't have much so I would require a job ASAP after my arrival. I need some sort of income to come in until I find what I am looking for. So, how easy or hard is it to get employed? Are foreigners preferred or avoided? Being bilingual (and soon to be multilingual) does it help finding a "better" job? 

4. Does a degree from a university in the UK make it easier for me to pursue a career in the Film/TV industry? How easy or hard is it to pursue such career path? Are there frequent opportunities to enter the sector? (even for work experience?) 

5. Is the living cost (housing, catering etc.) affordable or you think I would struggle?

Frankly, I have many concerns but lets keep it simple for starters and get the more important issues sorted! I am a very organised person and would like to have every info and everything covered before hand so I won't have to worry about it later.

I would appreciate ANY thoughts, advices and opinions on this and I would appreciate it even more if you have any further information to guide towards any of those issues. Looking forward to your replies and to some interesting discussions on the matter.

Thanks guys


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you not start your journey by researching visa options. Travel.state.gov and uscis.gov are official sources.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Based on your information you have the following options. NOTE that you cannot just fly into the UK and get a job, you need a visa BEFORE you enter. You will not be moving to the US without a visa.

- work visa from sponsoring company. Not very likely as you are still in college and therefore no employer is going to spend money and effort to get you a visa. However, you could start looking/networking to see what is available.

- intern visa (J1 visa) where you come to the US for a short period to work for peanuts and get work experience. Again, you need to research/network in your particular area to see if there are any sponsoring employers 

J-1 Visa

Living in either New York or California is expensive. There are no Government handouts for new arrivals. Health care costs are one of the most important elements to consider. No NHS in the US. You will need money to set yourself up upon arrival.


----------



## Vassia_Pres (Feb 8, 2015)

Very important information/advice. You are absolutely right, and tbh that was what I expected. Thank you very much, I apreciate it.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2015 for an Oct start

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## Vassia_Pres (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you sooooo much Davis1, that was really really helpful. It is worth having a much deeper look into it. Thanks for your insightful and very knowledgeable advice. Much appreciated.


----------

